# Lamb Gyros on vertical rotisserie



## 90beater (Dec 10, 2022)

A few months ago I purchased a propane powered vertical rotisserie to make some gyros and it has been great.

I have made beef and lamb, lamb, chicken and lamb and chicken gyros and they have all came out amazingly well.








This is for just lamb to get you started.

Leg of Lamb

1 large cumber

2 large vine ripened tomatoes

1 large red onion

Extra Virgin olive oil

Garlic powder (2 Table Spoons)

Oregano (1 teaspoon)

Rosemary (1 teaspoon)

Lemon (Juice it)

Salt ( 1 teaspoon)

Pepper ( 1 teaspoon)

Pita bread ( I buy from Costco premade)



Tzatziki sauce from Costco is better than what I make



Cut the tomatoes, Cucumber and onion into medium size chunks and set aside.

Slice the lamb into 1/2" wide slabs doing your best to get the widest pieces possible

marinate the lamb with the seasonings and 1 tablespoon of EVOO for a few hours.

You can cook the lamb in an oven but if you can get a vertical rotisserie it will be better.

Cook on the rotisserie until the outsides are crisp. Stop it and slice of the edges.

Turn and stop until you get all the way around then continue cooking.

Keep this up until you reach the center.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Dec 10, 2022)

Good looking Gyro's


----------



## jcam222 (Dec 10, 2022)

Looks great! That’s another cooking tool I may add someday.


----------



## DRKsmoking (Dec 10, 2022)

Looks great , love the propane powered vertical rotisserie.

I can see a lot of folks like 

 jcam222
 wanting to add this to their list of must haves , lol

David


----------



## Fueling Around (Dec 10, 2022)

Fun and a great meal.
I wonder if I can dual use my Buddy Heater into a roti?


----------



## Steve H (Dec 10, 2022)

Wonderful, another tool I'm going to research and probably buy. Thanks a lot!!!!
This looks amazing! I love gyros.


----------



## clifish (Dec 10, 2022)

Steve H said:


> Wonderful, another tool I'm going to research and probably buy. Thanks a lot!!!!
> This looks amazing! I love gyros.


That is until Anne looked at your laptop...lol

Meal does look good!


----------



## kilo charlie (Dec 10, 2022)

Anyone have a link to this?


----------



## Steve H (Dec 10, 2022)

kilo charlie said:


> Anyone have a link to this?





			https://www.amazon.com/Li-Bai-Commercial-Stainless-Restaurant/dp/B07V5GS7M3/ref=sr_1_3?crid=NDCN8QPI6LZZ&keywords=vertical+gas+rotisserie&qid=1670697831&sprefix=vertical+gas+rotisserie%2Caps%2C103&sr=8-3
		


Don't ask me how I know!


----------



## Hockeydudde (Dec 10, 2022)

Looks amazing.
Every time I think we don't need another way to grill meat, someone goes and posts something like this!


----------



## pit 4 brains (Dec 10, 2022)

I want one.
I ate a thousand gyros in Germany and all were at donner kebab shops that were open after work hours. Just keep spinning and slicing and it cooks as you go.


----------



## Fueling Around (Dec 10, 2022)

Link


Steve H said:


> https://www.amazon.com/Li-Bai-Commercial-Stainless-Restaurant/dp/B07V5GS7M3/ref=sr_1_3?crid=NDCN8QPI6LZZ&keywords=vertical+gas+rotisserie&qid=1670697831&sprefix=vertical+gas+rotisserie%2Caps%2C103&sr=8-3
> 
> 
> 
> Don't ask me how I know!


Don't forget the little catch pan
https://www.amazon.com/Zz-Pro-Rotis...8f-80a5-5570ad3ec294&pd_rd_i=B084WVVBHS&psc=1


----------



## Carbon1960 (Dec 10, 2022)

That is pretty cool. Would work great for pork Al Pastor.


----------



## tbern (Dec 10, 2022)

That looks so cool, thanks for sharing this!!


----------



## Steve H (Dec 10, 2022)

pit 4 brains said:


> I want one.
> I ate a thousand gyros in Germany and all were at donner kebab shops that were open after work hours. Just keep spinning and slicing and it cooks as you go.


Thousand? Rookie numbers my friend! J/K. If I wasn't in the field in Germany. I had them 2-3 times a week. And there was a little cart on base that made the best burritos I've ever had. To this day. I'm still trying to figure out that recipe. I'm close though.


----------



## Steve H (Dec 10, 2022)

Fueling Around said:


> Link
> 
> Don't forget the little catch pan
> https://www.amazon.com/Zz-Pro-Rotis...8f-80a5-5570ad3ec294&pd_rd_i=B084WVVBHS&psc=1


Great, now I need to talk to the boss about that too!


----------



## normanaj (Dec 10, 2022)

That is outstanding!

Being Armenian I grew up eating just like that.

That rotisserie is awesome.What brand and model?I gotta have me one of those.


----------



## kilo charlie (Dec 10, 2022)

Steve H said:


> https://www.amazon.com/Li-Bai-Commercial-Stainless-Restaurant/dp/B07V5GS7M3/ref=sr_1_3?crid=NDCN8QPI6LZZ&keywords=vertical+gas+rotisserie&qid=1670697831&sprefix=vertical+gas+rotisserie%2Caps%2C103&sr=8-3
> 
> 
> 
> Don't ask me how I know!





Fueling Around said:


> Link
> 
> Don't forget the little catch pan
> https://www.amazon.com/Zz-Pro-Rotis...8f-80a5-5570ad3ec294&pd_rd_i=B084WVVBHS&psc=1




Thank you both!


----------



## Steve H (Dec 10, 2022)

normanaj said:


> That is outstanding!
> 
> Being Armenian I grew up eating just like that.
> 
> That rotisserie is awesome.What brand and model?I gotta have me one of those.


Look at post #9. I need one too!


----------



## normanaj (Dec 10, 2022)

Steve H said:


> Look at post #9. I need one too!


Completely missed that!Thanks!


----------



## 90beater (Dec 10, 2022)

Fueling Around said:


> Link
> 
> Don't forget the little catch pan
> https://www.amazon.com/Zz-Pro-Rotis...8f-80a5-5570ad3ec294&pd_rd_i=B084WVVBHS&psc=1



Thanks, I just ordered that. I have been using a paper plate and it was kind of a pain.


----------



## Dave in AZ (Dec 10, 2022)

Fueling Around said:


> Fun and a great meal.
> I wonder if I can dual use my Buddy Heater into a roti?


Lol exactly what I was thinking!  That buddy heater has cooked a few breakfast meals in the goose blind, with the "remove protective grid, turn 90 degrees, stick back in holes" trick to make a grate from it!


----------



## Dave in AZ (Dec 10, 2022)

Gahh, I want one of these... off to get my xmas present from wife to me, now! :)


----------



## 90beater (Dec 11, 2022)

Steve H said:


> https://www.amazon.com/Li-Bai-Commercial-Stainless-Restaurant/dp/B07V5GS7M3/ref=sr_1_3?crid=NDCN8QPI6LZZ&keywords=vertical+gas+rotisserie&qid=1670697831&sprefix=vertical+gas+rotisserie%2Caps%2C103&sr=8-3
> 
> 
> 
> Don't ask me how I know!


I bought the non stainless version. At the time the stainless was about $80 more. Now they are close to the same price so I would purchase the one 

 Steve H
 posted.


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 11, 2022)

Very cool Setup & the gyro’s look delicious!
Al


----------



## Sven Svensson (Dec 11, 2022)

I never should have clicked on this. I have no room for another cooking device yet I still put it in my Amazon Lists. Must fight the temptation.


----------



## Steve H (Dec 11, 2022)

Sven Svensson said:


> I never should have clicked on this. I have no room for another cooking device yet I still put it in my Amazon Lists. Must fight the temptation.


lol! Good luck with that!


----------



## bauchjw (Dec 11, 2022)

I’m with everyone else! That’s the last thing I need is a new awesome food toy Great work! Looks incredible!


----------



## civilsmoker (Dec 11, 2022)

Wow that is cool and a nice cook as well. Having one of those in the kitchen would be dangerous for me I don’t think it would ever stop!


----------



## xray (Dec 11, 2022)

Wow, that's pretty wild! I had no idea those existed for home use. Great looking gyros and I bet that makes awesome Al Pastor. Sometimes I wish I was retired so I could have more time to play with all these kitchen toys!


----------



## choochooman442 (Dec 11, 2022)

I have 2 of these burners in my shed for a commercial restaurant grill that never got installed 20 yrs ago, now I know what I am going to make for my next build.


----------



## Buckeyedude (Dec 11, 2022)

Wow, just wow.....you had me at gyros!


----------



## uncle eddie (Dec 11, 2022)

Love me a good gyros...would love to know a good recipe for cucumber sauce if you are willing to share!


----------



## clifish (Dec 12, 2022)

uncle eddie said:


> Love me a good gyros...would love to know a good recipe for cucumber sauce if you are willing to share!


I make mine with sour cream,  I core out the cucumbers,   slice thin.  Add sour cream, some mayo,  lots of dill,  little garlic and some red wine vinager to taste (maybe a tsp).  Mix it up till it the consistency you like and let it go for a nap in the fridge for a couple hours.


----------



## pit 4 brains (Dec 12, 2022)

Ohh this is not good. I just sat down at the 'puter and wifey left her profile on. She was looking at our amazon Christmas list and I had put this on it. It was front and center when I logged on. She's former Air Force and has fond memories of doner kebabs.. 
I'm doomed. I really wanted a spinner for my kettle..


----------



## bakerman (Dec 13, 2022)

Man I love Gyros, kebab, shwarma and Al Pastor. If I was to buy this I would be tilting the scales at "Hippo". 
If I had the space in my kitchen I would get this today. Sadly, I cannot get anymore cooking gear in that small room.
Very tempting though.


----------



## uncle eddie (Dec 13, 2022)

clifish said:


> I make mine with sour cream,  I core out the cucumbers,   slice thin.  Add sour cream, some mayo,  lots of dill,  little garlic and some red wine vinager to taste (maybe a tsp).  Mix it up till it the consistency you like and let it go for a nap in the fridge for a couple hours.


Thanks for sharing this recipe...bookmarked!


----------



## will work 4 bbq (Dec 17, 2022)

Daaaang! that looks really good. My wife is greek and she still hasn't made gyros from scratch  :(  lol


----------

